
Twitter ditches MySQL for open source database to cope with growth - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/technology/internet/applications/news/index.cfm?newsid=18994
======
rabble
This is a confusing title, they're using Cassandra, but to say mysql isn't
open source is well, not true.

